# Intel 865G chipset driver *help* =(



## malaikus (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all!

I am trying to help a family member with their computer. After installing a fresh version of windows (xp), we ran into some driver snags. The main issue is.. wait for it.. the Ethernet drivers. 

The computer is pretty old and thus the driver search is more precarious than usual. 

Here is the info I have been using in my search

Intel 865G chipset (springdale - G +ICHS)
Intel Desktop Board D865GLC/D865PESO
Ethernet Controller info:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS303A8086....
PCI Simple Com Controllers:
PCI\VEN_125d&DEV_2838&SUBSYS2838125d....
OS: Windows XP Pro
Ethernet component manufacturer: Foxconn (10/100BT)

Intel's site lists the chipset drivers as available, but links to a dead server spot (http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-009241.htm). All the drivers I have downloaded thus far have failed to work. I really appreciate any advice or help anyone can give. There has to be a place to get this driver...

thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like there's a problem with the Intel links. 

Try this for Ethernet controller: http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/pro100ve/

Try this for PCI Simple Com Controllers: http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/ESS_ES56HPI_Data_Fax_Modem/4-178411-1.html


----------



## malaikus (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Trigger, both drivers installed without a hitch.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like Intel links are back... try this one to choose your OS for driver of Intel 865G chipset: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

I am glad to know the other drivers worked.


----------



## malaikus (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello again,

Thanks again for the help provided before. I recently was notified that the sound never was working (I was unable to test it at the time- no speakers). So I've tried several audio drivers and non seem to do the trick. In the device manager the only marked items are the PCI simple communications controller and the Multimedia Audio Controller. Any feedback or thoughts on what driver I am missing/need are very appreciated.

If I need to provide more information please let me know.

Thanks. 

p.s. call your mothers today! =)


----------



## malaikus (Apr 12, 2009)

an additional note on the intel driver i tried: 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this link: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...rofessional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!#DRV

or this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...130&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

If that does not work, start here: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D865GLC/#anchor2

or here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1130&lang=eng


----------

